

Is Jack the next visionary? - goatcurious
http://gigaom.com/2011/11/11/is-jack-dorsey-the-heir-apparent-to-steve-jobs/

======
goatcurious
Had a chance to interact with him live once,actually a day before he went back
to Twitter, and came back feeling very strongly that he might be one of the
most thoughtful leaders in SV today.

------
zmonkeyz
One of his better qualities is his attention to detail.

